# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Dordogne and Lot, with Bordeaux on the side

## patchdad

We're in the midst of planning a trip to SW France with our eyes on using Sarlat as our base.
Any suggestions?  
Thanks,
Margie

----------

